# Another Owl



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Started this topper yesterday.

Staff is a 2x4 ripped down then whittled/sanded round.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing the finished stick. Is that a pine 2"x 4"?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes CV3 it is pine.

I have been carving a lot of pine as I have a bunch of scrap 2x4 I got for free from my G-son's scaffold yard.

The maple, birch and cherry I have hasn't quite seasoned long enough either, so the 2x4 pine gives me something to work with.

Turning a 2x4 into a staff without the benefit of a lathe is a fair amount of work, but it's neat what you can do with it.

The whole wizard stick started out as a pine 2x4 (attached pic). The walking stick is actually 2 pieces, the wizard topper is attached to a carved staff with 2 diameters, the handle at 1 1/2" and the staff at 1 1/4" tapering to 1". Pine is fairly easy to carve but a good pre stain conditioner is a must before finish.

I have a couple ideas for this next owl staff, will post pics as I make more progress.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Owl topper attached to stick with threaded rod and epoxy.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished the owl yesterday. Attached our pics.

Topper is attached just above the top grip ring. The "new" belt/disc sander I picked up at a garage sale makes mating the two pieces flush much easier than when done by hand. Topper and stick are made from a white pine 2x4. FYI the tree the stick is leaning on is a paper bark maple.


----------

